# Znikający IP w resolf.conf

## Gregorio99

Mam dziwny problem z siecią. Ogólnie system łączy mi się z siecią bez problemu oprócz jednego miejsca...  Podpinam sieć przy pomocy skrętki i internetu nie mam. Wtedy edytuję plilk "resolv.conf" i wpisuję (jako root!!!):

search mój_IP

nameserver mój_IP

Wszystko zaczyna mi działać i jest bezproblemowo ale tylko do następnego uruchomienia. Po restarcie wpis dokonany w pliku "resolv.conf" znika i znów całą operację zmuszony jestem powtórzyć. 

Problem jest ważny ale jakim sposobem ten wpis sam sobie znika to jest dla mnie wyjątkową zagadką.

----------

## c3l3r1on

a dhcp nie masz przypadkiem odpalonego ? przynajmniej mi takie dziwne akcje odwalal

----------

## Gregorio99

a jak mam to sprawdzić?    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak podnosisz siec? Swoja droga, ciekawa praktyka, ustawiac jako nameserwer wlasne ip.

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *c3l3r1on wrote:*   

> a dhcp nie masz przypadkiem odpalonego ? przynajmniej mi takie dziwne akcje odwalal

 

Pewnie tak jest. Jeśli dobrze rozumiem możesz pomóc ustawienie opcji domain-name-servers w dhcpcd.conf

 *man dhcp-options wrote:*   

> option domain-name-servers ip-address [, ip-address...  ];
> 
> The  domain-name-servers  option  specifies a list of Domain Name System (STD 13, RFC 1035) name servers available to the client.  Servers should be listed in order of preference.
> 
> 

 

----------

## Qlawy

```
# To use dns settings such as these, dns_servers_eth0 must be set!

# If you omit the _eth0 suffix, then it applies to all interfaces unless

# overridden by the interface suffix.

#dns_domain_eth0="your.domain"

#dns_servers_eth0="192.168.0.2 192.168.0.3"

#dns_search_eth0="this.domain that.domain"

#dns_options_eth0=( "timeout 1" "rotate" )

#dns_sortlist_eth0="130.155.160.0/255.255.240.0 130.155.0.0"

# See the man page for resolv.conf for details about the options and sortlist

# directives

```

----------

## Dagger

Gregorio99,

tego type zachowanie wskazuje na niepoprawnie skonfigurowany dostep do sieci. Mozesz pokazac zawartosc swojego /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## Gregorio99

/etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> config_eth0=("dhcp")

 

----------

## Poe

i masz odpowiedź na swoje znikające IP. daje Ci adres poprzez dhcp. ustaw tam swoj adres IP, zeby przydzielal Ci dla eth0 na sztywno jakieś IP, co chcesz, a np. dla wlan0 (czy jak masz tam wireless) ustaw 

```

config_wlan0=('dhcp')

```

i już.

----------

## Gregorio99

W tym momencie sytuacja uległa zmianie. Obojętnie co bym nie zrobił to sieci nie mam. Dziwne jest to, że ifconfig wygląda ładnie - mam przydzielony swój IP, obojętnie czy statycznie czy z dhcp. Moim zdaniem podstawowym problemem powodującym to, że nie mam dostępu do sieci jest problem z komendą ping - niczego mi nie zwraca. 

ping 127.0.0.1 powinien zwrócić "pozytywną wartość", a ja mam wszystkie pakiety zgubione. Z tego co wiem ping localhost zwraca wartośći pozytywne także bez skonfigurowanej sieci. 

pytanie podstawowe, w tym przypadku, brzmi : Jak zmusić ping 127.0.0.1 do zadziałania?

----------

## ender74

dodaj do /etc/conf.d/net wpis:

```
dhcp_eth0="nodns"
```

i popraw /etc/resolv.conf według uznania

----------

## Qlawy

 *Gregorio99 wrote:*   

> W tym momencie sytuacja uległa zmianie. Obojętnie co bym nie zrobił to sieci nie mam. Dziwne jest to, że ifconfig wygląda ładnie - mam przydzielony swój IP, obojętnie czy statycznie czy z dhcp. Moim zdaniem podstawowym problemem powodującym to, że nie mam dostępu do sieci jest problem z komendą ping - niczego mi nie zwraca. 
> 
> ping 127.0.0.1 powinien zwrócić "pozytywną wartość", a ja mam wszystkie pakiety zgubione. Z tego co wiem ping localhost zwraca wartośći pozytywne także bez skonfigurowanej sieci. 
> 
> pytanie podstawowe, w tym przypadku, brzmi : Jak zmusić ping 127.0.0.1 do zadziałania?

 

co znaczy, że nie masz sieci? Bo to, że nie odpalają Ci się strony to nic nie znaczy, sieć pewnie jest tylko dnsów nie łapało. Tak jak ktoś wspomniał ustaw sobie na sztywno adresy i już. A najlepiej poczytaj plik net.examples - tam jest wszystko naprawde ładnie i jasno wytłumaczone, jak zrobić różne ipki dla różnych sieci, różne opcje dhcp itd.

Co do ping 127.0.0.1 pewnie plik /etc/hosts jest popsuty (był taki temat na forum)

----------

## soban_

 *Gregorio99 wrote:*   

> W tym momencie sytuacja uległa zmianie. Obojętnie co bym nie zrobił to sieci nie mam. Dziwne jest to, że ifconfig wygląda ładnie - mam przydzielony swój IP, obojętnie czy statycznie czy z dhcp. Moim zdaniem podstawowym problemem powodującym to, że nie mam dostępu do sieci jest problem z komendą ping - niczego mi nie zwraca. 
> 
> ping 127.0.0.1 powinien zwrócić "pozytywną wartość", a ja mam wszystkie pakiety zgubione. Z tego co wiem ping localhost zwraca wartośći pozytywne także bez skonfigurowanej sieci. 
> 
> pytanie podstawowe, w tym przypadku, brzmi : Jak zmusić ping 127.0.0.1 do zadziałania?

 

daj wynic rc-update show.

Mi cos tutaj sie widzie problem z /etc/resolve.conf.

emerge -s dhcpcd?

----------

## Raku

@soban_ - czy ty patrzysz na daty postów i wątków, w których się udzielasz, czy piszesz hurtowo celem postcount++?

----------

## soban_

 *Raku wrote:*   

> @soban_ - czy ty patrzysz na daty postów i wątków, w których się udzielasz, czy piszesz hurtowo celem postcount++?

 

Fakt moj blad.

----------

